# New Guy



## Twolf (Jan 6, 2021)

Twolf here age 69 married and love to grill/smoke. Live in Southern Indiana.
Have large family 2 daughters, 2 sons in law, 8 grand kids, and 3 great grand kids.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! That's a nice big family you have to cook for!

Ryan


----------



## Twolf (Jan 6, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! That's a nice big family you have to cook for!
> 
> Ryan


Yeah but also many food critics


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! 
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome glad to have you on board. Lot of great info on here and some great guys and gals to help with any questions you may have. I to have a large group of critics.

Warren


----------



## kruizer (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome aboard, you've come to the right place to silence those critics.  Glad to have ya join the fun. 
At 69 your still a young pup to some of our members.

Chris


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome Twolf!! Fellow Hoosier here from western part (south of Terre Haute).


----------



## Twolf (Jan 6, 2021)

Evansville here but go


SmokinGame said:


> Welcome Twolf!! Fellow Hoosier here from western part (south of Terre Haute).


 Evansville here


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from SE Idaho!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 6, 2021)

Twolf said:


> Yeah but also many food critics


Well if they get too critical give them rice cakes and tofu next time... might change their minds!   

Ryan


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from next-door.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 6, 2021)

Twolf said:


> Evansville here



Only an hour apart. Hope you enjoy SMF. 

Great bunch of folk here. So much more knowledge than I will ever have. But I am trying to learn and putting on weight as I go! LOL


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome from Ga


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from Ga.


----------

